
An android library that plays the video only when user is paying attention to it - Pradyumandixit
https://github.com/Pradyuman7/LookAtMe
======
rossy
[https://github.com/Pradyuman7/LookAtMe/issues/3](https://github.com/Pradyuman7/LookAtMe/issues/3)

Oh, so like that episode of Black Mirror? (S01E02) Kind of scary.

